# Has Fertility Treatment/Infertility Affected Your Body Confidence? £300 FEE PAID



## Eimear1981 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am writing an article for a national newspaper about the issue of body confidence, specifically in the context of a long term relationship/marriage.

I am looking for women who haven't allowed their partner to see them naked for at least a year.

I'm open to all reasons for this but perhaps most relevant to women on this site may be down to body changes caused by fertility treatment, or the emotional strain infertility can put on a couple and subsequently their intimacy. 
Maybe you've just never felt that comfortable being naked in front of others, or your body confidence has declined.

Open to all reasons though.

Being involved would mean a short phone interview and both you and your husband/long term partner being photographed. There is a £300 fee paid as soon as the article is published.

You would also have a full read back of your interview to ensure you were happy with it. 

If you're interested in taking part or would like more information please contact me at [email protected]

Thanks x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

If anything, going through a pregnancy and safe delivery has given me even more confidence.... yes, I'm overweight, but I am soo damed proud of my body - although I don't flash it about in public, I'm not scared to cover it up.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

